# MoYu AoFu 7x7 First Impressions!



## CubeorCubes (Jun 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;QPTUZF7FsC0]http://youtu.be/QPTUZF7FsC0[/video]

First impressions on the Moyu Aofu

The feel of this cube is just like the MoYu Aosu. The cubies are slightly smaller compared to a standard Shengshou 7x7, which is understandable as the Aofu is slightly smaller. Overall it is a great cube and Shengshou has competition.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

Ooo exciting. I am kind of excited to get this cube. Glad to see it turned out to be good. I have really high hopes for the 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 now.

Nice review.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sweet! I will probably get the 6x6 when it comes out, just because I still need a 6x6. I am predicting that Kevin will take back the 7x7 average and single at nats.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, for 7x7, pillowed cubes are allowed. If we banned the pillowed 7x7, it might cause a huge disappointment since:

Lin Chen holds WR with the V-cube 7
MoYu's cubes are pretty good, and considering that the 7x7 would be good, people would use it in competition.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 27, 2014)

Knowing now that it's smaller then than the normal sized shengshou 7x7 and seeing that it turns so good makes me want it now. I hope the 5x5 and 6x6 turn out as good.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2014)

I really want this cube! But I'm not huge into 7x7. 6x6 is more appealing to me. I will wait for the Moyu Aoshi!


----------



## rj (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow. I might get one, as my current 7x7 sucks.


----------



## Chree (Jun 27, 2014)

Pretty glad I preordered it now. Though slightly smaller than a full sized shengshou, it's still gonna be slightly bigger than the shengshou mini. We shall see if preferences shift.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 28, 2014)

CubeorCubes said:


> First impressions on the Moyu Aofu



Wow I need to step my game up. I didn't even know this cube was out for pre-order until I saw that your unboxing/first impressions video in my subscription list haha. But I would say after MoYu saw everyone going to the 7x7 mini, they made the cube a bit smaller completely on purpose.

It looks like Au_____ is going to take over WCA.

P.S. I am crazy jealous of how early you get these cubes.


----------



## Ameen J (Jul 3, 2014)

Is this better than the Shengshou 7x7?


----------

